# how to run a script



## neo_leopard (May 22, 2009)

i make a script for configuring squid. and i try to running it but

it say permission denied. when i try to run it. (.64)

this script is to configuring squid.conf

and the script is

/bin/cp /etc/squid/squid.conf.64 /etc/squid/squid.conf && sleep 1
/usr/local/squid/sbin/squid -k reconfigure && sleep 1
echo "Limiter PROXY saat ini Telah di SET 128 Kbps" && sleep 1


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 22, 2009)

Please select the proper forum for your questions, scripting questions do not belong in 'Base System - General'.

Is the script executable? If not, try a [cmd=]chmod u+x[/cmd] on it. Make sure the script is owned by root and executed by root.

By the way: on FreeBSD, /etc/squid/squid.conf and /usr/local/squid/sbin/squid are weird locations. When installed from ports, /usr/local/etc/squid/squid.conf and /usr/local/sbin/squid are the locations where Squid resides (and /usr/local/squid/ for logs and cache).


----------

